# Birds eye view



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Tennessee is very pretty this time of year


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've been there before! Many years ago, when my DIL graduated from college.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awesome!!! Are you in a plane?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

No my husband works on helicopters and occasionally gets to fly in them


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

picture he sent me today when he was flying


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> No my husband works on helicopters and occasionally gets to fly in them


I am one of those rare individuals that have never been in an airplane. Closest I have come is a helicopter ride in Gatlinburg. Loved it and would love to do it again. Beautiful!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I love Tennessee in the fall, beautiful pictures. I'm also really jealous, a helicopter ride is on my bucket list.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> I love Tennessee in the fall, beautiful pictures. I'm also really jealous, a helicopter ride is on my bucket list.


My only ride in a helicopter was after a car accident , they landed in a Kmart parking lot and flew me back to the hospital I had left work from 25 minutes before . I was in shock and couldn't stop shaking. Not any fun.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

8hensalaying said:


> I am one of those rare individuals that have never been in an airplane. Closest I have come is a helicopter ride in Gatlinburg. Loved it and would love to do it again. Beautiful!


My dad was in the USAF. So I've flown all my life. Now daughter lives in Texas. More flying. It's still a thrill to me taking off and landing.


----------

